# my latest project



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Here is a fretless bass that I just finished up last weekend. This is my first chance to post pics







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Wowzers... that's a thing of beauty.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Awsome work man..LOVE the body's curves and contour....Congrat..


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful work! Love all the contours.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Guys,

I finished it up on Friday night. I hosted a mini blues fest on Saturday and had a number of pretty good bass players playing and all drooling over it. Had to clean a lot of finger prints and drool off it before shipping it on Sunday. Side note; I ordered a Gator Case for it. If you ever need a really good hard case check them out. I was totally impressed by it.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

YES SIR!!!! that is a thing of beauty very nice . mark 
kksjur


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That is sexy! Beautiful work, as usual!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I was there on Saturday and I can tell you it looks a hell of a lot better in person. The neck alone is a thing of amazing beauty. Mark is also, as you can see, reaching a very high level of finish standards. This thing is as good as I've seen.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I was there on Saturday and I can tell you it looks a hell of a lot better in person. The neck alone is a thing of amazing beauty. Mark is also, as you can see, reaching a very high level of finish standards. This thing is as good as I've seen.


Stop it Dave. You're making me blush. On second thought it's probably just sunburn. 43 degrees today with 58 percent humidity. And you thought it was hot at my place on Saturday.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

davetcan said:


> I was there on Saturday and I can tell you it looks a hell of a lot better in person. The neck alone is a thing of amazing beauty. Mark is also, as you can see, reaching a very high level of finish standards. This thing is as good as I've seen.


So.... How many other members were actually there that Saturday? I'm Eric's brother. I played bass with him and Colin, and then keyboard later.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

4Aaron GE said:


> So.... How many other members were actually there that Saturday? I'm Eric's brother. I played bass with him and Colin, and then keyboard later.


As far as I know that's it but I certainly could be wrong. I didn't know you were a member either so maybe we'll find out. I seldom go into the other forums anymore and there are many that never come into this section. Anyway glad to have met you and I hope you enjoyed the afternoon.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, to be fair, I seldom post, so I guess it all works out. 

And it was a great event. Thanks again for hosting it.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Woweee - looks awesome!:bow:

AJC


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

4Aaron GE said:


> So.... How many other members were actually there that Saturday? I'm Eric's brother. I played bass with him and Colin, and then keyboard later.


Hi Aaron, I'm the old guy who pretends he's Eric's boss. :smile:

Of the others that were there the only other member I know of was Yaremi. He came up and joined us for a few songs in the first jam session, played a strat and is a very good player. I wouldn't be surprised to hear that some of the others were members.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Was that the guy with the blue amps? I think they were Mesas? Yeah, he was fantastic! There was a lot of talent out that afternoon.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

4Aaron GE said:


> Was that the guy with the blue amps? I think they were Mesas? Yeah, he was fantastic! There was a lot of talent out that afternoon.


Yep. I had the Mesa's, Jaremi had a Traynor YCV50 and ext cab in blue.


----------



## speckledmind (Sep 6, 2008)

WoW 
That is an awesome looking Bass, the color and finish is amazing, I love it 

What I would to see, is the details of the build, hope you kept Pict for a play by play to Post ?

PS : I have been itching at building myself a Bass, well actually, I would be assembling it from parts such as Warmoth, Northstrand, Goth etc... still, I know nothing and learn from what you guys Post, so all the help I can get would be well received.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

speckledmind said:


> WoW
> That is an awesome looking Bass, the color and finish is amazing, I love it
> 
> What I would to see, is the details of the build, hope you kept Pict for a play by play to Post ?
> ...


Sorry, ididn't take any pictures during the build. However, the specs are,

Body: 2 pc Mahogany & bookmatched Flamed Maple cap.
Neck : 1pc flamed maple, HotRod truss rod 
Fingerboard: Ebony 12" radius
Scale:34"
Bridge: Hipshot bass Bridge
Nut: made from Graphtech black tusq nut blank.
Tuners : Gotoh compact bass tuners
Pick Ups: EMG Select for jazz Bass
Control Set up: 2 volume, one tone.
Finish: Colored with waterbased analine dye and clear coated. Wet sanded with 2000 grit then buffed with fine and very fine buffing compounds.
And just because I'm such a nice guy I gave him a single MOP side dot at the fifth and double dots at the octive.
Actually a fretless bass is pretty easy because there are no frets or inlays to worry about. That saves a fair amount of time. That being said and as I found out it's a little more difficult to get rid of any neck buzz because you have to reshape the fingerboard instead of a fret. Accuracy is a must.

If you assemble a bass/ guitar from parts as you suggest, it will be a lot of fun. Your biggest obstacle will be deciding on a finish. Once the finish is on it's a pretty simple matter of a few screws to attach the neck and hardware. Also if you can solder the wiring is fairly straightforward and there are a lot of good wiring diagrams available. I strongly urge you to go ahead with such a project because you don't require much in the line of tools and it's a good way to put together your first guitar. So in the words of a Modern Day philosopher. Git Er Done.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice bass - beautiful work indeed!! Makes me realize I haven't had a fretless bass in a couple years.


----------

